# Creating a website like Webs



## Crazymike (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm just wondering how would i go about in creating a website like webs.com or enjin.com is there possibly a cms that can do this?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Crazymike and welcome!
I would suggest that you google "free website templates" and look at the many that our out there, make your choice download it (them) and start playing...

Or are you looking to offer a website design package? Because if you are, you would need to develop one - I've searched and not found anyone offering a franchise/re-seller deal...


----------



## Crazymike (Jun 30, 2012)

I was thinking Of making a site which allows people to build sites for free on a sun domain on my site and all they do is fill out a form with site name and register stuff which creates a site like your site.domain.com


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

There is a lot more to allowing users to build a website through your domain as you must realise and would take a bit of planning, but I guess it's doable, especially if you could get a framework like Kompozer installed and offer users a selection of designs...
But what I said earlier still applies - no one is offering the package...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

crazymike
there are thousands if not millions of webhosts that offer exactly what you are trying to do 
it is called reseller hosting


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

dvk01...


> there are thousands if not millions of webhosts that offer exactly what you are trying to do
> it is called reseller hosting


Do reseller hosts offer a user designed website facility as well?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

many of them do 
for example hostgator, who I use offer sitebuilder 
this demos approximately what is offered, http://sitebuilder.websitewelcome.com/Wizard but many hosts offer simialr & you can add more templates or restrict templates to certain ones or even only allow 1 customized template, with minimal alterations allowed by the customer

Why try to reinvent the wheel, it already exists


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

I agree if it's out there use it - I must admit that my search was cursory - sorry Crazymike!


----------



## Crazymike (Jun 30, 2012)

how would i make the system recongnize a\ signup form and make a subdomain ffrom that

e.g lets call trhe main site crazymike,com

on the site theres a create a free site option they click on it and see this

sitename:they enterfirstsite.crazymike.com

and the db would automatically take that and create a subdomain for them?


----------



## JiminSA (Dec 15, 2011)

If you look at the example suggested by dvk01, you'll see that there is a fair amount of preparatory work to be done before the user will be able to generate a website. 
I am still searching for freely available software that will enable your visitor to generate a website as a sub-domain of your site, but prepare yourself for a fair amount of tailoring to be done as and when one is found...
I'm pretty sure that you want to end up with something like this - but it's not a simple process, unless you are an experienced developer.


----------

